# T5 HIghbay in a Gymnasium



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anybody put T5 highbays in a Gymnasium?
How did they hold up with getting hit by balls?


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

Super upgrade. The manufacturers have sports guard cages just for this application. We just did one where we replaced 20 400W metal halides with 20 6 lamp t5ho and the lumen output went up by 50% at a current draw of 25%.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

DERITM said:


> Super upgrade. The manufacturers have sports guard cages just for this application. We just did one where we replaced 20 400W metal halides with 20 6 lamp t5ho and the lumen output went up by 50% at a current draw of 25%.


Do you recall what color lamps?


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Did one with a lower ceiling in 2003 using t8's. Pretty much everything in that gym has been destroyed, but the lights are fine.


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

5000k


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

a local chuck-e-cheese has these i was amazed that the were unguarded........... but then i looked at the other options available:001_huh:.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Last summer I did 3 gymnasiums with T5 6 lamp fixtures with wire cages. I replaced 400W MH fixtures that hadn't been re-lamped in 4 years. Had an average of 48 fc before and 110 fc after. I put the 2 smaller gyms on motion/OC sensors but the HS gym lights were on keyed switches only. They saw an average $1800.00 per month drop in the electric bill over the last 12 months. The PoCo paid $75.00 per fixture and $50.00 per OC sensor through a rebate. Looks like the pay-back will be around 18 months.
No lamp breakage or fixture damage after a year of basketball, volley ball and baseball practice and games.


----------



## diane21 (Sep 20, 2011)

T5 fluorescent lamps are the basis for a new generation of fluorescent lighting products. The previous generation of fluorescent lighting was the T8 lamp, which is now the most-commonly used type of fluorescent lamp for office lighting applications. 

T5 lamps come in various shapes: linear, U-tube and compact fluorescent (a.k.a. biax) and are also available in high-output (HO) configurations. The scope of this evaluation is limited to T5HO systems used for highbay led applications.


----------



## diane21 (Sep 20, 2011)

T5 fluorescent lamps are the basis for a new generation of fluorescent lighting products. The previous generation of fluorescent lighting was the T8 lamp, which is now the most-commonly used type of fluorescent lamp for office lighting applications. highbay led


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

A few years ago I did a place that didn't want to pay for the cages. The lights got destroyed.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

The ice rink I play hockey at has T5 highbays. They have a metal cage and a lexan lens. I've seen them get hit by pucks tons of times with no problems.


----------



## Skipp (May 23, 2010)

B W E said:


> The ice rink I play hockey at has T5 highbays. They have a metal cage and a lexan lens. I've seen them get hit by pucks tons of times with no problems.


 You guys must really suck if your hitting the 25"+ ceiling with your slap shots. I don't see how that can even happen useless you guys are trying to hit the ceiling.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Skipp said:


> You guys must really suck if your hitting the 25"+ ceiling with your slap shots. I don't see how that can even happen useless you guys are trying to hit the ceiling.


You must not know much about hockey..... or business law for that matter.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Skipp said:


> You guys must really suck if your hitting the 25"+ ceiling with your slap shots. I don't see how that can even happen useless you guys are trying to hit the ceiling.


Deflections.


----------



## Scott Paullin (Dec 17, 2011)

*T-5 highbays in gyms*



electricalwiz said:


> Has anybody put T5 highbays in a Gymnasium?
> How did they hold up with getting hit by balls?


I installed T-5s in the gym at Hampton College, Hampton Roads, Va. with heavy enough plexiglass it's usually not as problem


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have installed t5 fixtures in 2 gyms so far. One had 8' T12 fixtures, it made it so much brighter. 2nd was a new install , the school staff is happy with the light output. Also removed 400w MH and installed T8 highbays with Lurton eco system which looks good to.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

DERITM said:


> Super upgrade. The manufacturers have sports guard cages just for this application. We just did one where we replaced 20 400W metal halides with 20 6 lamp t5ho and the lumen output went up by 50% at a current draw of 25%.


25% less than the original 400 watts per fixture right?, so 300 watts per fixture


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

No, 108 watts/fixture running on "low" (2 lamps). They very seldom run on "high" (6 lamps) only during competitive events (interschool basketball, etc.). Remember that a 400 w MH ballast actually consumes 450W.


----------



## ohiosparky99 (Nov 12, 2009)

DERITM said:


> No, 108 watts/fixture running on "low" (2 lamps). They very seldom run on "high" (6 lamps) only during competitive events (interschool basketball, etc.). Remember that a 400 w MH ballast actually consumes 450W.


Cool, never seen them installed that way, seems like a good idea


----------



## DERITM (Apr 8, 2009)

We used key switch and contactors for "high" so that someone authorized had to turn them on. Could have put a "medium" setting in too, but that would have meant another switchleg (we already had enough wires for hi-lo because of the extra circuitry for the 400MHers) and they didn't seem interested. An option, though.


----------

